# Happy New Year!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

For once my brother didn't cooperate for a picture with me but I was game to do anything once my mom gave me a taste of some liverwurst! My "hu"-sister took some pretty funny videos of my mom trying to get Tim and me to cooperate but she won't post them because there were too many butt shots of her. We spent the past week in Florida visiting my grandparents and I did great on my second plane ride. We're back home again and it's cold! The poinsettia in the picture started as a six inch pot plant that was planted directly outside, look how big it is! Tim and I just wanted to wish everyone a happy healthy New Year with lots of licks and sniffs!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Same to you Jen


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

FELIZ ANO NUEVO Mae and Timmi arty:. The plant in your picture is sometimes called Flor de NocheBuena in Spanish (Christmas Eve Flower). I think Mae you just as pretty as flower (wink, wink, and arf, arf).

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy New year!

Join me for a walk this weekend if you're around. It's also time for ladies night out. We need to organize a dinner


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy New Year! arty:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy new Year to all. Mae looks so cute in front of that awesome plant. Too bad that Timmy wasn't cooperating. I'm amazed that poinsettias can grow that big. I assume that's in FL and not PA. lol


----------

